# Was King Billy bisexual?



## barryqwalsh (Aug 22, 2015)

William of Orange on his famous white horse


*Leading British gay rights campaigner Peter Tatchell certainly thinks so.*


Speaking on BBC Northern Ireland's Talkback programme yesterday, Mr Tatchell argued there was little historical doubt about the claim.

"Research has been building up over the centuries to suggest that King William III was bisexual - probably not gay, but he had bisexual relationships," said Mr Tatchell.

"One relationship was with William Bentinck, later Earl of Portland, and another with Arnold Joost van Keppel.

"Keppel began his career as a lowly page, and had a rapid rise to become the Earl of Albemarle, ennobled by William III.


Orange Order historian disputes gay rights campaigner Peter Tatchell's claim that King Billy was bisexual - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## barryqwalsh (Aug 22, 2015)

*Talkback with William Crawley*

*Podcast*
A chance to hear the highlights of Talkback. William Crawley and guests discuss the news headlines, chat to the people making them and ask you, the audience, what you think? From BBC Radio Ulster

BBC Radio Ulster - Talkback with William Crawley - Downloads


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 22, 2015)

Perhaps he had sexual relations with that horse.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 22, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> William of Orange on his famous white horse
> 
> 
> *Leading British gay rights campaigner Peter Tatchell certainly thinks so.*
> ...




The first clue is always the grammatical construct;

'Research has been building up over the centuries to suggest...'


...people like salty food.'


Se how that works?

.


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 23, 2015)

Faggots try to "prove" that faggotry was live and flourished times back when faggotry was not pushed down the throats of ordinary citizenry.


----------



## barryqwalsh (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, he was Dutch! They are very 'liberal'?

But did he smoke anything?


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 23, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> Well, he was Dutch! They are very 'liberal'?
> 
> But did he smoke anything?


Yeah… the best source about Dutch faggotry is *Jantje_Smit. *I advise you to watch your ass though when getting in touch with him. He is on the prowl to find a real dick...


----------



## mamooth (Aug 24, 2015)

I keep reading this title as "Was Billy Jean King Bisexual". And I think "well, duh."


----------



## barryqwalsh (Aug 24, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> William of Orange on his famous white horse
> 
> 
> *Leading British gay rights campaigner Peter Tatchell certainly thinks so.*
> ...




Why didn't he introduce "same sex marriage"?

Was he out of touch with his subjects?


----------

